# Top 3 Favorite Middle Eastern City's



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

What are You're top 3? Mine are:

*Beirut* (Lebanon) (for the nightlife and beautiful downtown)










*Dubai *(UAE) ( for the god of all skyscrapers Burj Dubai :drool










*San'a *(Yemen) ( for the beautiful architecture)


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

* TEL AVIV*
Modern, exciting, best nightlife, cultural, cosmopolitan ...










_ ALEXANDRIA_
Historic, founded by Alexander The Great, home of Cleopatra ...










* MUSCAT*
Traditional, authentic, land of myrrh and frankincense ...


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Beirut
Dubai 
Doha!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

among the visited ( 4 countries)

Aden
Salalah
Muscat


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thats a difficult one abdallah...so many wonderful places over there....im not sure if Iran is considered in the middle east,


If not, my top 3 should be:

1.- Tel Aviv
2.- Beirut
3.- Dubai (But Teheran would be on the list instead Dubai, if we consider Iran as a middle east country)

Im more an urban guy and i consider the cities above as the most interesting because I think they have the whole package (night life, interesting architechture, culture, cosmopolitan / vibrant downtowns or districts, etc)...

But definatly there are such lovely places like San´a and Muscat that worths a visit..


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

My top three is
Beirut
Dubai
and Sanaa

Even if there are other cities that I would like to visit like

Muscat
Aman
Cairo
Alexandria
Telaviv
Jerusalem
and Damscus


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

My Top 3 

1- Sanaa

2- Dubai

3- Jerusalem


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

My TOP 3


1.- Beirut

2.- Dubai

3.- Ankara


----------



## midotoria (Jan 24, 2009)

sharm el sheikh
alexandria
cairo


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ those are all in egypt lol


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

I´ve never been to the Emirates so I am listing only the ones I have visited in this order:

Tel Aviv
Beirut
Damascus


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

my top 3 in order is :

beirut 
dubai 
sharm el sheikh


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

One of the best times i had was in Tehran Iran


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Outside Israel, i like Beirut and Dubai (although i cannot visit those cities) but it seems like interesting and beautiful places


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

amigoendf said:


> My TOP 3
> 
> 
> 1.- Beirut
> ...


amigo Ankara is not consider as part of middle east hno:


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Jerusalem
Dubai
Doha


----------



## tgrmughal (Sep 25, 2008)

Tetwani said:


> My top three is
> Beirut
> Dubai
> and Sanaa
> ...


^^i agree in 90%


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

1. Tel Aviv
2. Mecca
3. Cairo

no Dubai. :lol:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

These could well change over the next while, as I've barely been anywhere in the Middle East (regrettably). If you just mean the stereotypical Middle East, then:

1) Damascus
2) Cairo
3) Sana'a

From personal experience (I've not been out of the Gulf regarding ME nations)

1) Muscat
2) Doha
3) Dubai

Of course, there are a host of other cities I'd love to see - I hope to visit Turkey (which I didn't include as part of the ME for my list above), Lebanon, and Syria next year. It should be a good start, I hope :cheers:. I'm really not a fan of Dubai to be honest, I just listed it there because I've only been to 5-odd Middle Eastern cities, and the other two weren't in the slightest way impressive. That being said, the region as a whole is absolutely fascinating, and there's a lot to see.


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

girlicious_likeme said:


> 1. Tel Aviv
> 2. Mecca
> 3. Cairo
> 
> no Dubai. :lol:


mg:


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

Dubai
Tel Aviv
Beirut.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Cairo 
Beirut
Dubai

Out of these three, I've only been to Dubai though.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

1. Dubai
2. Riyadh
3. Beirut


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Salalah, Oman
Zgharta, Lebanon
Abha, KSA


----------



## MOHMOH (Jul 16, 2006)

1. Abu dhabi

2. Beirut

3. Dubai


----------

